# Fujitora vs Luffy



## Magentabeard (Jun 29, 2014)

Just want to know what difficulty people think Fujitora requires to win
I think it can be anywhere between mid mid diff to high mid diff. So at best Luffy will not be able to push him to high difficulty.


----------



## Luke (Jun 29, 2014)

Fujitora takes it medium difficulty.


----------



## blueframe01 (Jun 29, 2014)

Mid difficulty. Zoro's skirmish with Fujitora indicates that he (and by extension, Luffy ) isn't gonna get beaten by a half assed Admiral. Fujitora still wins, but he'll be forced to be completely serious & use his stronger moves. That's exactly how i define a  Mid difficulty fight.


----------



## Kaiser (Jun 29, 2014)

Mid difficulty seems about right


----------



## Amol (Jun 29, 2014)

Luffy gives Mid-low kind of difficulty .
Fuji is not logia and honesty luffy is quite fast. He is by no means going to get fodderize but he also won't give him high diff.


----------



## Ruse (Jun 29, 2014)

Fujitora low difficulty


----------



## Extravlad (Jun 29, 2014)

Fujitora low diff.


----------



## convict (Jun 29, 2014)

Fujitora low difficulty


----------



## Ruse (Jun 29, 2014)

The way I see it Fujitora would beat Doflamingo with mid difficulty so I can't see Luffy who's weaker than Doffy (anybody who says he isn't is only lying to themselves) doing as well or any better against Fujitora.


----------



## TheWiggian (Jun 29, 2014)

mid diff is good since luffy beats dd soon and fuji wrecks both with mid


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Jun 29, 2014)

He would low diff him. He just proved he can in fact nuke an Island. 

Go look at the size of his new meteorites if you don't think so. He floats in the air and literally nukes Luffy. He is basically handicapped against Sabo but still going to more than hold his own.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jun 29, 2014)

Issho low (if any) diff. And no, Issho is anything but a half assed Admiral.


----------



## Rocktomato (Jun 29, 2014)

Ehhhhh... Fujitora would probably still low diff him, judging by how that fight with Doflamingo went. Dat haki punch to the face


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Jun 29, 2014)

Fujitora extreme difficulty based on Zoro vs Fujitora


----------



## Amol (Jun 29, 2014)

Zorofangirl24 said:


> Fujitora extreme difficulty based on Zoro vs Fujitora



Are you serious ?


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Jun 29, 2014)

Fujitora wins with mid difficulty. Luffy is no pest, and is quite strong himself, but I don't see him giving Fujitora a hard diff fight.


----------



## Ruse (Jun 29, 2014)

A lot of mid diffs huh sure is a lot of faith in Luffy


----------



## Esdese (Jun 29, 2014)

stomp or low diff if he is having a bad day


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Jun 29, 2014)

I don't know why new members of this section are acting arrogant in a way where they perceive the opinion of some that beg to differ against their view as wrong by sarcastically trying to sound condescending with the "" smiley to which in actuality they sound straight out incoherent.. I am baffled by how they think their ways of thinking are the sole correct way in which people must think. Either way, it's not as though they've been making any decent contribution to this section, and that's saying it with a fair degree of certainty.


Anyways, Luffy loses with mid diff.


----------



## Luke (Jun 29, 2014)

ThatBlackGuy said:


> A lot of mid diffs huh sure is a lot of faith in Luffy



What the hell is this supposed to mean?


----------



## Dohers (Jun 29, 2014)

Same diff as Luffy vs Don. Struggle a bit then get seriois and win.


----------



## Ruse (Jun 29, 2014)

Master Luke said:


> What the hell is this supposed to mean?



What do you think it means?


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jun 29, 2014)

ThatBlackGuy said:


> A lot of mid diffs huh sure is a lot of faith in Luffy





Esdese said:


> stomp or low diff if he is having a bad day


It all depends on their feats when both Luffy and Issho go all out. But considering that:
1.) Blackbeard (who is still > Luffy) was physically manhandled by a half faced Whitebeard
2.) Luffy was bleeding from a fodder's bite despite using BH
and 3.) Issho hasn't even been serious in the manga, yet he's making massive craters and calling down meteors (the latter done with multiple meteors, while floating his own ship, and eating ramen)
I can't see Luffy giving Issho any real trouble.


----------



## Soca (Jun 29, 2014)

Luffy gets put in a deeper hole than Zolo.


----------



## Luke (Jun 29, 2014)

ThatBlackGuy said:


> What do you think it means?



Out of curiosity, which characters weaker than Admiral Level would you say are stronger than Luffy?


----------



## Gervin (Jun 29, 2014)

Fujitora lowish diff.  

One person's definition of low diff might be another person's definition of mid diff.  Bashing someone else for their opinion on possibly the most subjective topic in the OPB is just stupid, especially when the viewpoints in this thread are pretty much split 50 / 50 between low and mid diff.  Neither stance is outrageous.


----------



## Ruse (Jun 29, 2014)

Master Luke said:


> Out of curiosity, which characters weaker than Admiral Level would you say are stronger than Luffy?



Doflamingo
Marco
Jozu
Vista
Hancock
Ben Beckman
Jinbei 

First ones that come to mind....


----------



## Luke (Jun 29, 2014)

ThatBlackGuy said:


> Doflamingo
> Marco
> Jozu
> Vista
> ...



Personally I believe Marco, Beckman, Doflamingo, and maaaybe Vista to be Admiral Level. But, yeah. 

I think I just misinterpreted what you meant in your one post, you just think that Luffy's a far way from Admiral Level still.


----------



## Slenderman (Jun 29, 2014)

Fuji low-mid or low diff.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jun 29, 2014)

ThatBlackGuy said:


> Doflamingo
> Marco
> Jozu
> Vista
> ...


Don't forget Blackbeard and Magellan (maybe).


Master Luke said:


> Personally I believe Marco, Beckman, Doflamingo, and maaaybe Vista to be Admiral Level. But, yeah.


Marco and Beckman are close, but they are not as strong as the Admirals.
Doflamingo got casually brushed aside by Aokiji (who had his hands in his pockets) and he couldn't even stomp an exhausted injured Law without getting a cut.
Vista failed to touch Akainu's real body even with Marco's help. I can't see that happening if we swap Vista with an Admiral.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 29, 2014)

Fujitora beats him with his eyes closed.


----------



## Shanks (Jun 29, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Fujitora beats him with his eyes closed.



Shanks will own Fujitora with 1 arm.


----------



## GreenStache (Jun 29, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Fujitora beats him with his eyes closed.



Ohhhhh I get it...haha


----------



## Luke (Jun 29, 2014)

Issho D Tea said:


> Doflamingo got casually brushed aside by Aokiji (who had his hands in his pockets) and he couldn't even stomp an exhausted injured Law without getting a cut.



Doflamingo broke out of the ice just as casually as Aokiji froze him and then walked right by him looking completely unconcerned. I'm pretty sure Doflamingo would've fought him if it came to it. 




Issho D Tea said:


> Vista failed to touch Akainu's real body even with Marco's help. I can't see that happening if we swap Vista with an Admiral.



Yeah, Vista's certainly iffy. I consider him the weakest of the Top Tiers.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jun 29, 2014)

Master Luke said:


> Doflamingo broke out of the ice just as casually as Aokiji froze him and then walked right by him looking completely unconcerned. I'm pretty sure Doflamingo would've fought him if it came to it.


1.) Doflamingo was panting when he broke out of the ice.
2.) Aokiji was just there to save Smoker, attacking/killing Doflamingo would have drawn the wrath of the WG, and Doflamingo admitted that he had no desire to fight Aokiji.
3.) Doflamingo still failed to stomp an exhausted injured Law without getting a cut. There's no way an Admiral or a Yonko is having trouble with that kind of opponent.


Admiral Aokiji said:


> Shanks will own Fujitora with 1 arm.


1.) I do believe you meant extreme diff.
2.) You were expecting something else?


----------



## Shanks (Jun 29, 2014)

Issho D Tea said:


> 1.) I do believe you meant extreme diff.
> 2.) You were expecting something else?



Someone didn't get Canute's joke or or or too dense to give this debate a sec break to enjoy it. :33


----------



## Ruse (Jun 29, 2014)

Master Luke said:


> Personally I believe Marco, Beckman, Doflamingo, and maaaybe Vista to be Admiral Level. But, yeah.
> 
> I think I just misinterpreted what you meant in your one post, *you just think that Luffy's a far way from Admiral Level still.*



Pretty much not sure why people lose their shit over it we're only on the second island of the NW. 

Something else to bear in mind Law told Luffy the chances of their alliance taking down Kaido was about 30% but later we found out Law was never aiming for Kaido and the real goal of his plan was just to destroy the factory so that Kaido would wipe out Doflamingo. 


*Spoiler*: __ 









So that 30% would've been their chances of successfully destroying the factory so what does that say about their chances of taking down Kaido with their alliance....... 

I'm only bringing this up because I've seen people use the fact that they're going after the Yonkou as "proof" that they can compete with the Admirals.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jun 29, 2014)

ThatBlackGuy said:


> Pretty much not sure why people lose their shit over it we're only on the second island of the NW.
> 
> Something else to bear in mind Law told Luffy the chances of their alliance taking down Kaido was about 30% but later we found out Law was never aiming for Kaido and the real goal of his plan was just to destroy the factory so that Kaido would wipe out Doflamingo.
> 
> ...


Straw Hats: So Law, that 30% chance was actually against DD?
Law: Yes.
Straw Hats: Then what are our odds against Kaido?
Law: ...I have no idea.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Jun 29, 2014)

Fujitora slices and dices.


Low difficulty.


----------



## trance (Jun 29, 2014)

Fujitora low difficulty. He's, without a doubt, stronger than Luffy and I don't see him being pushed anywhere close to his limit.


----------



## Shanks (Jun 29, 2014)

Luffy at 100% bloodlust + Main Character shield solo Doflamingo confirmed > Yami Teach >> Jinbie > Ivankov.

Luffy Mid Dif right now if you want to be logical

or

At the end of the arc when Doflamingo is showing that he's only slightly below Fuji and Luffy solo his ass, high  diff for Luffy will more reasonable.


----------



## Ruse (Jun 29, 2014)

Admiral Aokiji said:


> Luffy at 100% bloodlust + Main Character shield solo Doflamingo confirmed > Yami Teach >> Jinbie > Ivankov.
> 
> Luffy Mid Dif right now if you want to be logical
> 
> ...



But it's looking like it'll be Luffy + Luffy vs Doflamongo, its looking more and more likely so......

For you alternate point wouldn't that mean Doffy and Sabo are more or less equal or very close in strength? :ignoramus


----------



## Shanks (Jun 29, 2014)

ThatBlackGuy said:


> But it's looking like it'll be* Luffy + Luffy* vs Doflamongo, its looking more and more likely so......
> 
> For you alternate point wouldn't that mean Doffy and Sabo are more or less equal or very close in strength? :ignoramus



Luffy able to make clones. 

Well, I stated why I think Fuji = 100, Sabo = 100 and Dofla = 95 in the power level thread already, so yes, Dofla is pretty damn close to Fuji and Sabo IMO. Now Oda just needs to give Dofla some top tier feats to solidify his hype. Why people automatically think Dofla is nothing compare to Admirals in the first place beats me.

I am placing a bet that Luffy will at least solo 90% of Dofla. If I lose.... guess you guys will have peace for 1 year.


----------



## Firo (Jun 29, 2014)

Some of these posts.. Just no.


----------



## GreenStache (Jun 29, 2014)

Luffy gets a nice serviing of meteors


----------



## Mike S (Jun 29, 2014)

It's either the highest low-difficulty or the lowest mid-difficulty. I'm not sure.


----------



## Magician (Jun 30, 2014)

Fujitora, low diff.


----------



## ShadowReaper (Jun 30, 2014)

Mid difficulty, mid-low if he is bloodlusted.


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Jun 30, 2014)

Some of these people that say Low diff are the same that'll say Mid/high had it been Zoro. SMH


----------



## Imagine (Jun 30, 2014)

Fuji low/mid             .


----------



## monkey d ace (Jun 30, 2014)

low diff for fuji


----------



## MrWano (Jun 30, 2014)

Not quite sure. Mid diff. for me would be something like Luffy vs Chinjao, which would make it a decent fight and I'm not sure Luffy is quite there yet. Something between low and mid then, I guess.


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Jun 30, 2014)

Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> Some of these people that say Low diff are the same that'll say Mid/high had it been Zoro. SMH



Deep down, they know Zoro is stronger than Luffy.


----------



## trance (Jun 30, 2014)

Zorofangirl24 said:


> Deep down, they know Zoro is stronger than Luffy.



Deep down, we all know Luffy > Zoro, even you. You're just having trouble coming to terms.


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 1, 2014)

Luffy hasn't been stronger than Zoro since fucking chapter 1.


----------



## Shanks (Jul 1, 2014)

Zorofangirl for the fucken win! Come on, you can own Starkiller in this debate.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jul 1, 2014)

blueframe01 said:


> Mid difficulty. Zoro's skirmish with Fujitora indicates that he (and by extension, Luffy ) isn't gonna get beaten by a half assed Admiral. Fujitora still wins, but he'll be forced to be completely serious & use his stronger moves. That's exactly how i define a  Mid difficulty fight.


Sorry, but I'm going to have to go with what this guy said:


Ryuksgelus said:


> He would low diff him. He just proved he can in fact nuke an Island.
> 
> Go look at the size of his new meteorites if you don't think so. He floats in the air and literally nukes Luffy. He is basically handicapped against Sabo but still going to more than hold his own.


And I can't wait to see what else Issho can do besides meteors.


Extravlad said:


> Luffy hasn't been stronger than Zoro since fucking chapter 1.





Zorofangirl24 said:


> Deep down, they know Zoro is stronger than Luffy.


Luffy > Zoro, from now to the end of the series. Get over it.


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 1, 2014)

> Luffy > Zoro, from now to the end of the series. Get over it.


You know that's not true.
Zoro = Luffy since 1997.


----------



## blueframe01 (Jul 1, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> You know that's not true.
> *Zoro + Luffy *since 1997.



This pretty much confirms that all this while you've been reading a completely different "One Piece" from the rest of us 
Yaoi much?


----------



## barreltheif (Jul 1, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> You know that's not true.
> Zoro + Luffy since 1997.




Is this gay shipping or something? I don't get it.


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 1, 2014)

I fixed that.

Luffy and Zoro are equal in strength since the start of ONE PIECE, Whiskey peak and many databooks prove it.


----------



## Luke (Jul 1, 2014)

Zoro is not as strong as Luffy.


----------



## Amol (Jul 1, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> I fixed that.
> 
> Luffy and Zoro are equal in strength since the start of ONE PIECE, Whiskey peak and many databooks prove it.



Databooks also said that Sabo is dead .
Oh, wait...


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Jul 1, 2014)

Amol said:


> Databooks also said that Sabo is dead .
> Oh, wait...



Actually it never did. What it said was that Luffy regarded Sabo as dead. 


Technically true.


----------



## Amol (Jul 1, 2014)

Admiral Kizaru said:


> Actually it never did. What it said was that Luffy regarded Sabo as dead.
> 
> 
> Technically true.



This is not fair AK. I was trying to reason with The Extravlad. Do you know how hard it is?
Now it is your responsibility to prove how Databooks are incorrect.


----------



## Magentabeard (Jul 1, 2014)

Zoro x Sanji is shipped far more than Zoro x Luffy


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jul 1, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> You know that's not true.
> Zoro = Luffy since 1997.


How can Luffy = Zoro when Law > Zoro?


----------



## Kaiser (Jul 1, 2014)

Issho D Tea said:


> How can Luffy = Zoro when Law > Zoro?


Because he isn't


----------



## Ruse (Jul 1, 2014)

Issho D Tea said:


> How can Luffy = Zoro when Law > Zoro?



B-but Law only relies on haxx he can't compete with Zoro physically.......ck 

OT: If Fuji fucks around this may end in  mid lower diff like Luffy/Chinjao if he's bloodlusted from the start.......


----------



## Magentabeard (Jul 1, 2014)

Issho D Tea said:


> How can Luffy = Zoro when Law > Zoro?



You forgot to include the second premise, Luffy also has to be > Law. What if Law > Luffy=Zoro


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jul 1, 2014)

Magentabeard said:


> You forgot to include the third premise, Luffy also has to be > Law. What if Law > Luffy=Zoro


Luffy > Law > Vergo > Zoro. Simple as that.


ThatBlackGuy said:


> B-but Law only relies on haxx he can't compete with Zoro physically.......ck


Tell that to the Overheat that Law blocked. That was a very good physical feat for Law.


ThatBlackGuy said:


> OT: If Fuji fucks around this may end in  mid lower diff like Luffy/Chinjao if he's bloodlusted from the start.......


I don't think Luffy would even be able to land a hit on Issho. If he's in the mood for it, all Issho has to do is float on a piece of rock, have a bowl of Ramen, and rain down meteors on Luffy.


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 1, 2014)

Luffy = Zoro > Law > Vergo > Smoker > Sanji.


----------



## Ruse (Jul 1, 2014)

Issho D Tea said:


> Luffy > Law > Vergo > Zoro. Simple as that.



More or less not too sure about Luffy/Law but we'll see in the coming months.



> Tell that to the Overheat that Law blocked. That was a very good physical feat for Law.



Which is conveniently forgotten by some.... 



> I don't think Luffy would even be able to land a hit on Issho. If he's in the mood for it, all Issho has to do is float on a piece of rock, have a bowl of Ramen, and rain down meteors on Luffy.



See I was trying to avoid suggesting a stomp since it would lead to "derp derp Luffy trained with Rayleigh for 2 years no Admiral is stomping Luffy"


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jul 1, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Luffy = Zoro > Law > Vergo > Smoker > Sanji.


1.) When did Zoro give us better feats than Vergo fracturing Sanji's leg with one hit or full body Haki?
2.) Do I need to remind you the truth about Law vs Zoro?
3.) Hate to interrupt your wet dream, but Luffy will always be stronger than Zoro.


ThatBlackGuy said:


> More or less not too sure about Luffy/Law but we'll see in the coming months.


Main reason I have it like that is because we haven't seen Luffy go all out yet.


ThatBlackGuy said:


> Which is conveniently forgotten by some....


Because they can't accept how awesome Law is.


ThatBlackGuy said:


> See I was trying to avoid suggesting a stomp since it would lead to "derp derp Luffy trained with Rayleigh for 2 years no Admiral is stomping Luffy"


Wait til Kaido shows up...


----------



## Kaiser (Jul 1, 2014)

Issho D Tea said:


> 1.) When did Zoro give us better feats than Vergo fracturing Sanji's leg with one hit or full body Haki?


Easily cuting a durable and legendary dragon's head


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 1, 2014)

> 1.) When did Zoro give us better feats than Vergo fracturing Sanji's leg with one hit or full body Haki?


Zoro is ready to take on the strongest executive Pica.



> 2.) Do I need to remind you the truth about Law vs Zoro?


The truth is that Law is weaker than both Zoro and Luffy, because he wasn't even planned by Oda in the first place and isn't as important as Zoro in the story.



> 3.) Hate to interrupt your wet dream, but Luffy will always be stronger than Zoro.


Sorry but it is not a dream, Zoro has better feats than Luffy against the same opponents, and he was equal to him pre-timeskip, no reason to believe it changed since Zoro had a stronger teacher than Luffy (Mihawk > Rayleigh).


----------



## Kaneda30 (Jul 1, 2014)

Fujitora wins low or mid diff, depending on the circumstances.


----------



## Ruse (Jul 1, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Zoro is ready to take on the strongest executive Pica.
> 
> 
> The truth is that Law is weaker than both Zoro and Luffy, because he wasn't even planned by Oda in the first place and isn't as important as Zoro in the story.
> ...


----------



## Bohemian Knight (Jul 1, 2014)

Fuji low-mid diff


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 1, 2014)

Luffy vs Monet

Luffy vs Hyouzou

Luffy vs PH Dragon


Zoro vs Monet

Zoro vs Hyouzou

Zoro vs PH Dragon


----------



## trance (Jul 1, 2014)

Speaking of Zoro, Issho can easily beat both him and Luffy.


----------



## Luke (Jul 1, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Speaking of Zoro, Issho can easily beat both him and Luffy.



At the same time?


----------



## Ruse (Jul 1, 2014)

Issho would easily solo the M3


----------



## trance (Jul 1, 2014)

Master Luke said:


> At the same time?



Of course. What kind of question is that?


----------



## Ajin (Jul 1, 2014)

Luffy give Fujitora mid-diff fight, i think that M3 together should have at least some chances to beat single admiral. 

Extravlad, stop playing dumb and don't compare Luffy's low-end attacks to Zoro's finishers. You really believe what you are saying or just trolling around?  



			
				Extravlad said:
			
		

> Zoro is ready to take on the strongest executive Pica.



Pica have exactly the same rank as Vergo and was never suggested that he is stronger than him. Vergo was side-boss and strongest opponent  on Punk Hazard, it have perfect sense to him being above Pica. Not always Zoro's opponent will be strongest, especially when we have Law as one of most important person in current saga. I admit that Pica was impressive in golem form (though his slowness excluded him from solid fight with someone like Vergo), but now he turned out to be a swordsman, what has never been suggested. Oda didn't even try to proper portray him, unlike to Vergo. 



			
				Extravlad said:
			
		

> he truth is that Law is weaker than both Zoro and Luffy, because he wasn't even planned by Oda in the first place and *isn't as important as Zoro in the story*.



It's nice that you understand matter of importance, now understand that Luffy is more important than Zoro in the story, because he is fucking main character and Zoro never will be stronger or equal to him.



			
				Extravlad said:
			
		

> Sorry but it is not a dream, Zoro has better feats than Luffy against the same opponents, and he was equal to him pre-timeskip, no reason to believe it changed since Zoro had a stronger teacher than Luffy (Mihawk > Rayleigh).



Zoro has not better feats than Luffy, though i agree that sometimes he looks better in fight. Well, this still doesn't prove that Zoro is equal to him. And this argument about teacher is really poor.  Luffy's object of study was haki and Rayleigh was perfect teacher for him.


----------



## Luke (Jul 1, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Of course. What kind of question is that?



A question only I would ask


----------



## TheWiggian (Jul 1, 2014)

if Issho easily solos the m3 he also easily soloes sabo ^^


----------



## trance (Jul 1, 2014)

Master Luke said:


> A question only I would ask



Touche.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 1, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Luffy vs Monet
> 
> Luffy vs Hyouzou
> 
> ...



Monet used NONE of the strategy against Zoro that she did with Luffy.

Luffy hit all three of them with of the fishmen with one pistol

Luffy kicked the dragon away after he got slapped.  Can't expect Fists to work better than swords


----------



## Ruse (Jul 1, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Monet used NONE of the strategy against Zoro that she did with Luffy.
> 
> Luffy hit all three of them with of the fishmen with one pistol
> 
> Luffy kicked the dragon away after he got slapped.  Can't expect Fists to work better than swords



 you trying to reason with him?


----------



## Lawliet (Jul 1, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Monet used NONE of the strategy against Zoro that she did with Luffy.
> 
> Luffy hit all three of them with of the fishmen with one pistol
> 
> Luffy kicked the dragon away after he got slapped.  Can't expect Fists to work better than swords



are the effects of you been dropped on your head just started to show ? You trying to reason with him ?


----------



## Firo (Jul 1, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Luffy vs Monet
> 
> Luffy vs Hyouzou
> 
> ...



Zoro couldnt even overpower Tashigi.



So....

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 1, 2014)

ThatBlackGuy said:


> you trying to reason with him?





oOLawlietOo said:


> are the effects of you been dropped on your head just started to show ? You trying to reason with him ?



I have to try sometimes.


----------



## Firo (Jul 1, 2014)

Seriously though. People need to learn when some feats aren't even applicable.


----------



## 108CaliberPhoenix (Jul 1, 2014)

Fuji is an awful match up for luffy, he can stay in the air and spam meteors effortlessly

its a nightmare for luffy as he lacks the more casual attacks to deal with something like that


----------



## tanman (Jul 1, 2014)

If Fujitora and Sabo around Marco in strength, I'd say low diff.
But it'll be the good kind of low diff. Not the "toyed with" low diff.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Jul 1, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> I have to try sometimes.



Isn't extravlad the best debater tho?


----------

